
On eve of IPO, Twitter reports patent threat from IBM - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/on-eve-of-ipo-twitter-reports-patent-threat-from-ibm/
======
benjarrell
This is pretty standard operating procedure, unfortunately. They can expect
software licensing audits as well.

